# small bowel bacterial overgrowth



## hbeard (Aug 9, 2011)

does anybody have a good diagnosis code for this? all the ones i find dont' seem specific enough so i just use 569.9....any thoughts?


----------



## bridgettemartin (Aug 10, 2011)

We have used 008.49, but I don't think it applies in all cases, and I can't really direct you to anything in writing to support it.

Bridgette Martin LPN, CPC, CGIC


----------



## lwyslrnng (Jan 31, 2013)

*Bacterial Overgrowth*

Malabsorption/Intestinal...579.8


----------

